# The Walking Dead finally airing in Quebec... 8 years late...



## Noctosphere (Mar 4, 2019)

So yea... TWD has finally been announced to be airing on AddickTV in Quebec
The problem is, this decision is way too late... 8 years too late...
I remember some tv show I watched that were one year late in Quebec,
As in, it aired in french a year earlier in France or Belgium
But hell, 8 years late...
Everyone already watched it online, so expect low viewship here

The problem why it took so much time to decide to air it is very simple
It was too popular back then, so all channel in Quebec were raising the price to get the rights of airing it on their channel
But as i said, 8  years late, everyone watched it online, expect low viewership...
Price surely dropped...


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 4, 2019)

I expect low viewership because it was a bad show after the pilots.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 7, 2019)

That show still going on?
I thought the zombie craze died with the rise of Battle royale.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 11, 2019)

Well yes, the show is still going on haters
And i do watch it


----------



## renjiVII (Mar 17, 2019)

its not that bad of a show but not on the GOT quality level anymore. Just mediocre even after andrew lincoln left TWD.

I too still watch it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Mar 22, 2019)

renjiVII said:


> its not that bad of a show but not on the GOT quality level anymore. Just mediocre even after andrew lincoln left TWD.
> 
> I too still watch it.


What...?
You dont like Norman Reedus?
Also... your avatar... from? Shes hot


----------



## renjiVII (Mar 22, 2019)

Noctosphere said:


> What...?
> You dont like Norman Reedus?
> Also... your avatar... from? Shes hot



I never said I dislike him. In fact, He's cool.

She's jeanne D'arc alter from the Fate series.


----------

